# Garcon Point launch



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't launched there in about 2 years. Last night I drove down there to check it out at low tide (if I read the tide chart right) and saw that the launch was actually deeper then it was back then. Does anyone know if they have been dredging out there??? When I use to launch a small boat out there, I'd always scrape the bottom but it looks like I might be able to launch my ride out there now....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason, 

That channel inside the seawalls changes sometimes. It's deeper now. But outside there it is pretty shallow. I launch my boat there though and don't have any problems. The biggest thing is you need a back up lanch area like Archie Glover in mind. If the winds are out of the south west or south, it can have a 3' chop there at the ramp in the channel. It makes it impossible to launch at that point without putting a nice hole in the fiberglass from hitting the concrete wall.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jon, I'll have to try mine there ifin you launch yours there...mine drafts about 10-11 inches so I shouldn't have issues....I also saw they put a nice wood dock along the wall to help with conrete rash.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jason (7/12/2009)*Jon, I'll have to try mine there ifin you launch yours there...mine drafts about 10-11 inches so I shouldn't have issues....I also saw they put a nice wood dock along the wall to help with conrete rash.:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


Yeah.....EXCEPT for the big nuts and bolts sticking out!! :banghead:banghead

If you are going to tie up, bring some bumpers! Unless you have someone to hold the boat, or an ugly tough boat like mine.

:shedevil


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Where is the Garcon Pt Launch. I figured it was by the bridge, but is it on the North shore or the South shore? I tried Google maps to see if I could locate it, but I haven't had much luck.

Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *chasintales (7/13/2009)*Where is the Garcon Pt Launch. I figured it was by the bridge, but is it on the North shore or the South shore? I tried Google maps to see if I could locate it, but I haven't had much luck.
> 
> Chris


It is on the north side of the bridge. It is the last road heading south before you get to the toll booth.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

What is the name of the street that the launch is on?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Glastronix (7/13/2009)*What is the name of the street that the launch is on?


It says S Garcon Point on the map...Just look fer the last road on the left before you get to the toll bridge going south. Take a right there, then at the stop sign take a left and follow it to the end....


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

For those inquiring about launching there, ilaunch my mako 181 there on a regular basis. It has a 13" draft and a long shaft motor and it does alright. Only problem is that if it gets rough, its kinda tricky loading. There is another boat launch on the east side of the point at dickerson city but the water is fairly shallow there.


----------



## sandphlea (Feb 21, 2009)

Are there any ramps on the south side?


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

There is a ramp also on the south side of the bay (gulf breeze side). It is to the east of the bridge and I have seen it from the water but have never drove to or launched from it.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

The ramp east of Garcon Pt Bridge (Bo's Bridge) in Bal Alex neighborhood. A public ramp


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

that ramp at bal alex is a shallow ramp for sure i couldnt get my small 14 ft tri hull off the trailer there but you might be able to if you watch the tides


----------

